# New Set.



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I was in covington kentucky for a week visiting with my father and aunt. she's passing away with cancer. anways, i decided to check the local craigslist for cincinatti ohio and found a aristocraft 0-4-0 jack daniels set for 95 bucks. said it had a broken step and was missing a door... well i bought the set and the a door for 1 of the passenger cars is missing, and the step is missing as well. but they screw in. so it's not really broken, i just gotta order new ones. it's also missing the handrails that go above the cab. over all it's in great shape and i really like it. i'd like to remove the little coal switcher cab piece and add a tender, but i'm not gonna pay 120 for a tender. 


if you would like pictures, i'll post them. it's up to you guys, i haven't seen many people post in the G guage part of this forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> I was in covington kentucky for a week visiting with my father and aunt. she's passing away with cancer. anways, i decided to check the local craigslist for cincinatti ohio and found a aristocraft 0-4-0 jack daniels set for 95 bucks. said it had a broken step and was missing a door... well i bought the set and the a door for 1 of the passenger cars is missing, and the step is missing as well. but they screw in. so it's not really broken, i just gotta order new ones. it's also missing the handrails that go above the cab. over all it's in great shape and i really like it. i'd like to remove the little coal switcher cab piece and add a tender, but i'm not gonna pay 120 for a tender.
> 
> 
> if you would like pictures, i'll post them. it's up to you guys, i haven't seen many people post in the G guage part of this forum.




:ttiwwop::appl::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you maybe get the parts on e bay? Probably be cheaper then new ones. Did you search for them?


G, Z, N, O, HO, & S , They are all trains, yes post them.:thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Can you maybe get the parts on e bay? Probably be cheaper then new ones. Did you search for them?
> 
> 
> G, Z, N, O, HO, & S , They are all trains, yes post them.:thumbsup:



yes i searched ebay, i can't find what i need on there. as far as the tenders go, i found tenders with sound but they are 120. i'm not spending that much. 

as far as the parts go, the parts are on aristo's website in there exploded view and i can pick up the step, door, and both handrails for prob. under 20 bucks which i'm ok with.




to the guy that wants pics, i'll post some asap. i just wasn't sure if there would be interest.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> yes i searched ebay, i can't find what i need on there. as far as the tenders go, i found tenders with sound but they are 120. i'm not spending that much.
> 
> as far as the parts go, the parts are on aristo's website in there exploded view and i can pick up the step, door, and both handrails for prob. under 20 bucks which i'm ok with.
> 
> ...




That guy was me but I am sure others would agree.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm not dissagreeing, heres the pics you requested..

would look much better with a tender, but i like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I agree, though nice it looks half dressed without the tender.
I wonder why it wasn't with the Loco?

You going to run that indoors or out in the garden?

Be nice to add some passengers to the cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

not setting it up anywhere atm. just put it in my room next to my other g guage set. aristocraft offers there set with a little piece of plastic that simulates a coal load on the rear of the engine or the same engine with a tender. the little rear switcher cab piece is removable. i dunno what it's called. anyways, the jack daniels set from what i can tell was only offered this way, never with a tender.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got some G from Santa Claus!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

this one has the little switcher add on piece 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aristo-Craft-PR...775769?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item53e3b80dd9

this one has a tender
http://cgi.ebay.com/G-Scale-Aristo-...932583?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa4d3eee7



there both basically the same engine, but they remove the little plastic piece and add a tender, that's what i wanna do. but i don't wanna spend 120 on a unmarked tender through aristocraft.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i dunno if you have the north star express or not, but that is one of my other g guage sets however i have the passenger set, i guess it's kinda rare from my point of view, i paid 25 bucks for mine. i can't find it anywhere else, it's a beautiful set. 

this isn't my picture, but the passenger set in the first picture.
http://www.thortrains.net/shows/Ocean05c.html


btw, nice tree and trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> i dunno if you have the north star express or not, but that is one of my other g guage sets however i have the passenger set, i guess it's kinda rare from my point of view, i paid 25 bucks for mine. i can't find it anywhere else, it's a beautiful set.
> 
> this isn't my picture, but the passenger set in the first picture.
> http://www.thortrains.net/shows/Ocean05c.html
> ...



It's this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

oh ok, nice....


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice Buy!!!!
I'd hold out for a tender! I bet you ca snag one on eBay!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Very Nice Buy!!!!
> I'd hold out for a tender! I bet you ca snag one on eBay!




I guess patience paid off, I found a 0-4-0 rc cola engine and tender for 68 (buy it now) bucks. I'm prob. going to try painting the tender to match the jack daniels engine.


----------

